# 84 300zx Timing belt issue



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

My timing belt tensioner broke when I was trying to start my engine. I have removed all of the engine front and will align all marks on the crankshaft pulleys and the crank. After installing the belt and new tensioner, before installing all of the front covers, etc. is it ok to try to start the engine to see if it will crank for a split second before assembling all of the other components, (belt pulleys, front cover, radiator hoses, fan, etc.).


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before you try to start the engine, install the timing cover fully. This will keep any dirt from getting on the timing belt which would be a bad thing. For a short test fire up, you can leave the other components off.


----------



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

rogoman said:


> Before you try to start the engine, install the timing cover fully. This will keep any dirt from getting on the timing belt which would be a bad thing. For a short test fire up, you can leave the other components off.


Thanks for the info. I was disturbed. I just rebuilt this engine from rebuilt heads, bored 40 over, new pistons, rocker arms, cams, polished crank, all of the parts except the tensioner. Now it is running great.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually install the lower cover and crank pulley to test start it and make sure the valves didn't take a hit!


----------



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks,

Problem resolved.


----------

